# Cargo Barcelona SmokyEye Duo + Peacocky glitter liner



## OliveButtercup (Oct 12, 2005)

So I am in love with my new purchases. I did a few comparison pics for you ladies.

This is the Cargo SmokyEye Duo with just the cream e/l (meant to be used as a base for the powder). The cream alone isn't too impressive.






When the powder is added to it, it's gorgeous. It's so bright and vibrant and the perfect teal.









Then I added Peacocky glitter liner (along with some black e/l and mascara)


----------



## Tessigrl (Oct 12, 2005)

WOW, I am going to have to get that one!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 12, 2005)

oh wow! that kinda looks like peacocky minus the sparkle.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## user3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Whoa that combo makes a beautiful color!


----------



## Emmi (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats amazing!! I just bought today similar colored eyeshadow!


----------



## ishtarchick (Oct 12, 2005)

I NEED THAT STUFF!!! omg it is so pretty :O  and if your eyes are already fabulous they look simply stunning with teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  very very nice


----------



## angelwings (Oct 12, 2005)

That looks gorgeous


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 12, 2005)

stunning


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 12, 2005)

Wicked Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Oct 12, 2005)

gorgeous! i love the look of the glitter eyeliner...colourful but still neat looking very nice


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 12, 2005)

its very striking


----------



## mooracr03 (Oct 12, 2005)

looks great


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 13, 2005)

yeehawww! i JUST picked that up 2 weeks ago! it is striking on you!! must play with mine this weekend!


----------



## lover* (Oct 13, 2005)

You have, like, the prettiest eyes ever. Nice look.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 13, 2005)

thats really effective!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 13, 2005)

You look amazing!Shades of blue really bring out your brown eyes!


----------



## user4 (Oct 13, 2005)

one... the combo is hot... love the vibrant teal on ur eyes...
two... i love ur eyes... they are such a deep brown... sooo pretty!!!


----------



## crimsonette (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lover** 
_You have, like, the prettiest eyes ever. Nice look._

 
Werd. This is amazing. I think I'll be buying Cargo now!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 13, 2005)

What mascara did you use?  It looks great!!  And I am totally going to be buying a couple of the Cargo stuff now... DEFINITELY Barcelona!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_What mascara did you use?  It looks great!!_

 
I used Nars black mascara here, but I usually use Maybelline Great Lash and it looks just as good, if not better.


----------



## visivo (Oct 13, 2005)

AWESOME with those eyes of yours!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 13, 2005)

So vibrant but not to over the top! It looks great!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 13, 2005)

wow.pretty


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 13, 2005)

Your eyes are so beautiful!  That teal looks fabulous on you!


----------



## jeanna (Oct 13, 2005)

i was JUST looking at this duo the other day! i was thinking, hmm do i really need it? now i know i do =)


----------



## Shawna (Oct 13, 2005)

I have been looking at these for ages, and now I really need them.  Beautiful job.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 13, 2005)

*Looks really nice! *

Do you remember what shades of purple you are wearing in the photo under your name.  Thanks!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 13, 2005)

It looks amazing!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_*Looks really nice! *

Do you remember what shades of purple you are wearing in the photo under your name.  Thanks!_

 
Hi, I'm wearing MAC parfait amour all over with violet pigment over it on the lid area and grape pigment over it on the crease area.


----------



## DaisyDee (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow!  I wonder how that would look on me...I'm NW25/dark auburn brown hair and hazel eyes...hmmm...think I need to run to MAC and test that one out!


----------



## koolkatz (Oct 15, 2005)

Holy crap, that is so hot!  I could never wear that colour, but it looks so good on you


----------

